
Mother Teresa's Letter to the US Supreme Court on Roe V. Wade - michaelsbradley
https://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/rauch/nvp/roe/mothertheresa_roe.html
======
justtopost
She was not exactly a good person, nor an expert on ethics, or science. Why is
her uninformed opinion relevant at all, much less on HN?

~~~
pondekawna
Interesting montage:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzIPBRnYHQk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzIPBRnYHQk)

Could there be something to her express "everyday" sentiments re: how we ought
relate to our fellow humans and to the divine?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxkWJ9xF27g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxkWJ9xF27g)

------
foobarbazetc
Rando on YC: nah. Abortion is good actually.

Guess that’s a draw.

